# Not a Beemer but here are some pics of my Gixxer



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

biglovemp said:


> I have yet to buy a full suit but that is in the works.
> EVERYTIME i ride i ride with at least jeans(if not the padded riding jeans), boots, Gloves, jacket and helmet.
> 
> I have yet to do track days as well, but i am aiming for that to change this summer.:thumbup:
> ...


EVERYTIME I ride with my full suit. Hearing someone say they're very big on gear that rides in jeans does not compute. Of course, when you go to the track, a suit is required.


----------



## biglovemp (Sep 26, 2006)

KrisL said:


> EVERYTIME I ride with my full suit. Hearing someone say they're very big on gear that rides in jeans does not compute. Of course, when you go to the track, a suit is required.


Have you ever heard of padded jeans?:dunno: They are riding pants. 
I dont do hours and hours of riding mainly because i dont have a group to ride with out here. I really dont get as much riding as i would like to. 
Point is that i gear up, i guess with the exception of "leather" riding pants.:dunno:


----------



## JonM (Jan 28, 2002)

KrisL said:


> EVERYTIME I ride with my full suit. Hearing someone say they're very big on gear that rides in jeans does not compute. Of course, when you go to the track, a suit is required.


I have a pair of Draggin Jeans.  Supposedly they are much better than regular jeans... but they don't really look or fit like jeans though, so I really don't ever wear them. I am in the market for a pair of breathable overpants like these airglides.


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

JonM said:


> I am in the market for a pair of breathable overpants like these airglides.


Those are similar to what my wife has.


----------



## SportBikeGirl (Jun 29, 2007)

biglovemp said:


> And my Gear.:thumbup:


Very nice. :thumbup:

I went and looked at the same exact bike that was for sale yesterday. I can't decide between that or the blue & white version. :dunno:


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

Nice looking bike Biglovemp! I test drove (or is it test *rode*) an 03 GSXR 750, and it was pretty sweet! He had an aftermarket exhaust, power commander, and some high flow filter. Very nice bike, but I ended up going with a CBR F4i...


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

Sportbikegirl: I love the quote in your sig


----------



## Double-S (Nov 30, 2006)

biglovemp said:


> And my Gear.:thumbup:


Very nice bike bro.

You're making someone in this household mighty jealous.

And it ain't me.


----------



## biglovemp (Sep 26, 2006)

SportBikeGirl said:


> Very nice. :thumbup:
> 
> I went and looked at the same exact bike that was for sale yesterday. I can't decide between that or the blue & white version. :dunno:


Its funny cause when i got mine i couldnt decide between the two either. But i am VERY happy i went with this one. I love the color even more now. The blue and white is the traditional gixxer colors but not many have this white one. Either way you are good.

Were they both 08's? Any mods done? Significant price difference?



Ryans E39 said:


> Nice looking bike Biglovemp! I test drove (or is it test *rode*) an 03 GSXR 750, and it was pretty sweet! He had an aftermarket exhaust, power commander, and some high flow filter. Very nice bike, but I ended up going with a CBR F4i...


Thanks!:thumbup: My unle has a 04 750 and its a VERY nice bike... CBRs are also nice.:thumbup:


Double-S said:


> Very nice bike bro.
> 
> You're making someone in this household mighty jealous.
> 
> And it ain't me.


Thanks!:thumbup:


----------



## SportBikeGirl (Jun 29, 2007)

biglovemp said:


> Its funny cause when i got mine i couldnt decide between the two either. But i am VERY happy i went with this one. I love the color even more now. The blue and white is the traditional gixxer colors but not many have this white one. Either way you are good.
> 
> Were they both 08's? Any mods done? Significant price difference?


The white/ grey was an 08, the blue/ white was an 07. They were both stock and the 08 had been down so I stayed away from that one.  I never got to see the 07 as it sold before I could get there. It only had 2300 km on it.

One mod I definitely want is a pipe (full system).


----------



## biglovemp (Sep 26, 2006)

SportBikeGirl said:


> The white/ grey was an 08, the blue/ white was an 07. They were both stock and the 08 had been down so I stayed away from that one.  I never got to see the 07 as it sold before I could get there. It only had 2300 km on it.
> 
> One mod I definitely want is a pipe (full system).


You def. want to try to stay away from a bike that has been down. :tsk:

So you didnt end up with either one?  Well keep looking and dont give up 

I actually just bought a Yoshimura slip on for my bike and i am not to crazy about the sound. I got it cause i got an insane deal on it. I am searching for headers now on ebay. So next on the list is the headers so i could get rid of the CAT and a power commander which is a MUST to control the air/fuel ratio. That'll be another 1k easy so hoping to find a good deal on ebay.:eeps:

Let me know how your search turns out...


----------



## SportBikeGirl (Jun 29, 2007)

biglovemp said:


> So you didnt end up with either one?  Well keep looking and *dont give up*


Not to worry, I won't.


----------



## Double-S (Nov 30, 2006)

biglovemp said:


> So you didnt end up with either one?  Well keep looking and dont give up


Please don't encourage her.


----------



## biglovemp (Sep 26, 2006)

Double-S said:


> Please don't encourage her.


:rofl:

Looks like she doesnt need any encouragment from me. :dunno:


----------



## AndrewZ (Feb 1, 2006)

LuvThatSam said:


> Most people here in L.A. just wear the jackets with Jeans. Very rarely do I see someone in a full suit...


Perfect example of what I'm talking about. :tsk:


----------



## biglovemp (Sep 26, 2006)

LuvThatSam said:


> Perfect example of what I'm talking about. :tsk:


That guy is wearing shorts and please dont tell me those are slippers? :tsk: Moron.


----------



## Double-S (Nov 30, 2006)

Motorcycles are dangerous.


----------



## biglovemp (Sep 26, 2006)

Double-S said:


> Motorcycles are dangerous.


So is going VERY fast on a P car.:dunno:
:eeps:

But i bet you wouldnt mind that would ya?


----------



## Double-S (Nov 30, 2006)

biglovemp said:


> So is going VERY fast on a P car.:dunno:
> :eeps:
> 
> But i bet you wouldnt mind that would ya?


Motorcycles don't have the same protective shell a P-car has.

It I'm cut-off in a car I stand a better chance than if I'm cut-off in a bike wouldn't you agree?


----------



## biglovemp (Sep 26, 2006)

.


----------



## biglovemp (Sep 26, 2006)

Double-S said:


> Motorcycles don't have the same protective shell a P-car has.
> 
> It I'm cut-off in a car I stand a better chance than if I'm cut-off in a bike wouldn't you agree?


Agreed. 
Who ever argues that a motorcycle is not dangerous is out of their mind.

I still enjoy and love riding. 
And I will continue to.


----------



## Double-S (Nov 30, 2006)

biglovemp said:


> Agreed.
> Who ever argues that a motorcycle is not dangerous is out of their mind.


Thank you.

As far as calling my SO "out of her mind" you're on your own bud.


----------



## SportBikeGirl (Jun 29, 2007)

biglovemp said:


> *So is going VERY fast on a P car*.:dunno:
> :eeps:
> 
> But i bet you wouldnt mind that would ya?


Didn't James Dean die in a Porsche? It is possible to die in a car too.


----------



## SportBikeGirl (Jun 29, 2007)

Double-S said:


> Thank you.
> 
> As far as calling my SO "out of her mind" you're on your own bud.


I've never claimed that bikes can't be dangerous. 

Know your limit....ride within it. :thumbup:


----------



## biglovemp (Sep 26, 2006)

Double-S said:


> Thank you.
> 
> As far as calling my SO "out of her mind" you're on your own bud.





SportBikeGirl said:


> I've never claimed that bikes can't be dangerous.
> 
> Know your limit....ride within it. :thumbup:


This is very true. SS you SO apparently has the right idea.



SportBikeGirl said:


> Didn't James Dean die in a Porsche? It is possible to die in a car too.


You could die in anyway...

Riding a bike IS dangerous but like i said, so are many other things and we still tend to do them.:dunno:


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

biglovemp said:


> This is very true. SS you SO apparently has the right idea.
> 
> You could die in anyway...
> 
> Riding a bike IS dangerous but like i said, so are many other things and we still tend to do them.:dunno:


Yes, you could die a million different ways.... but lets be honest here, if someone is a motorcycle rider, that suddenly becomes the #1 cause of death for them.


----------



## biglovemp (Sep 26, 2006)

KrisL said:


> Yes, you could die a million different ways.... but lets be honest here, if someone is a motorcycle rider, that suddenly becomes the #1 cause of death for them.


I dont disagree one bit. 
I guess its a chance we take. I enjoy riding very much and I know I am willing to take it...


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

biglovemp said:


> I dont disagree one bit.
> I guess its a chance we take. I enjoy riding very much and I know I am willing to take it...


Word.

I'm going to be riding about 1000 miles this weekend, up and over a few Sierra mountain road passes (from 0 ft elevation up to about 9000ft). I could NOT live where it was flat. No. Can. Do.


----------



## biglovemp (Sep 26, 2006)

I cant see those pics here from work but i will look at them later. 
Talking about that, Ihave to do a little trip upstate ny soon.


----------



## sakura (May 17, 2009)

biglovemp said:


> And my Gear.:thumbup:


 i like the jacket ~ glad you are protecting your head... they don't in my state. crazy.


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

A few pics from the ride I was talking about a few posts up


----------



## 3beemers (Nov 1, 2008)

MMMM_ERT said:


> Holy crap... :yikes:


Whew! I can't imagine my knees going thru that! And I am guilty as hell around L.A. for wearing regular pants and regular leather jacket. Although I have 2 riding jackets, I just feel so uncomfortable in them. Even my riding gloves, unless it is really cold below 70 F, I usually use thin leather gloves. Accident like this makes me think twice.

I am glad you're okay. Ride safe.

Regards


----------

